# I10 closure?



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

http://www.kplctv.com/story/3146473...as-state-line?clienttype=generic&sf22548658=1

I hope they dont close it tomorrow. Dont want to go the back way home. Way too long from Galliano.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Mark454 said:


> http://www.kplctv.com/story/3146473...as-state-line?clienttype=generic&sf22548658=1
> 
> I hope they dont close it tomorrow. Dont want to go the back way home. Way too long from Galliano.


Not sure if going Cameron would be a smart move. Already flooding south of I-10 in Orange. Here's a link for you.
https://www.facebook.com/Orange-County-Office-of-Emergency-Management-281642435230511


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I got turned around Friday on Hwy 190 at Sabine River. Hwy 87 was closed too.

Check this - http://drivetexas.org/#/7/32.340/-99.500?future=false


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Lots of water moving through East Texas. This is the Trinity at Hwy 19 yesterday:


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Going east Thursday. .maybe not

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Man the Trinity River just can't catch a break seems like that thing has been flooded for months.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

I-10 reroute (if they shut it down).
http://wwwapps.dotd.la.gov/administration/announcements/Announcement.aspx?key=10234


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Just came thru from east to west on I10. Yes, at 2:50 a.m. Tuesday morning. Feeder road 2 miles east of the Sabine River bridge was under water. Water is maybe 10 feet from main lanes. On the TX side, Simmons Drive exit is closed and the water was at the edge of the exit ramp just feet away from the main lanes. 

I'm not sure when I10 will close but if the crest as predicted is not until Thirsday, it's going to be under water at Simmons Drive in Orange at the least. Likely on the LA side as well.

I would plan an alternate route if you have to travel to LA. Keep in mind Highway 12 at Deweyville is closed. That is the next river crossing north of I10.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds like it will. That's going to be a huge cluster u know what


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

I thought about going the Cameron route but it would be hell if the Cameron ferry was closed when I got there.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

highway signs this morning here in SA said 10 is closed


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Saw on Ksat 12 this morning that IH-10 will close at 8AM this morning. Signs already say use alternate route. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Are there any known open alternative routes??


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

SwampRat said:


> Are there any known open alternative routes??


The news this morning said the detour was 200+ miles....up 59 to Shreveport, back down to Lafayette. Seems crazy, has to be another route not flooded.

I drove back from Lake Charles yesterday. The welcome center at the TX-LA border was flooded. There was one guy in a truck for some reason trying to drive on the feeder, water was to the middle of his doors and I don't think he was going to make it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

What about Hwy82 out of Port Arthur to LA27 and up through Hackberry to Lake Charles?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

thats a high bridge. seems like it'd work but I have no idea!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

waterspout said:


> thats a high bridge. seems like it'd work but I have no idea!


I think getting to it is the issue. A lot of low areas before you get there but maybe. This is around the corner from my in laws. They are likely going to get wet.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I10 at exit 4 closed 15 minutes ago


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Where can I get a good update on this? I'm supposed to be driving to lake charles tomorrow.


----------



## SYCO (Dec 1, 2007)

drivetexas.org has an interactive map of closures


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

HuntinforTail said:


> Where can I get a good update on this? I'm supposed to be driving to lake charles tomorrow.


I'm sitting in Orange right now. You are not going to get there via I10 tomorrow. It is not going to crest until late tomorrow or Thursday depending on who you talk to. It will take a day or 2 to go down after it crests. My best guess would be its stays closed until Friday at the earliest if the crest is tomorrow evening.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

HoustonKid said:


> I'm sitting in Orange right now. You are not going to get there via I10 tomorrow. It will take a day or 2 to go down. It is not going to crest until late tomorrow or Thursday depending on who you talk to.


Dang. Thanks for the update. I guess i'll look at flights or get on the road extra early and take I-20


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Boy O Boy, my DIL lives in Orange and she is expecting anytime! I'm betting the traffic on I-10 will be backed up around the 69 exit.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

It got my nephews house over there. He didn't even live in a flood plain. Check out a post a made about it last night. He needs some help. Thanks

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=17065234#post17065234


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I wonder what all the big rigs are doing?


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Detour*



HuntinforTail said:


> Dang. Thanks for the update. I guess i'll look at flights or get on the road extra early and take I-20


I was just told that 82 to Cameron/Hackberry is open but they are not advertising it because that road can't handle all the traffic. The same with the road over Toledo Bend, I think it is I20. Most of what is still open which ain't many are small two lane roads. That's why they want those big trucks and most of the traffic to head north. I don't want to give you bad info so check the roads before you leave.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Any suggestions for finding an alternate route? The news articles are saying take I-20!! That'll turn a 3 hour drive into 8+. I was told by a co-worker to take 82 but I can't imagine that'll be much better and will probably be pretty backed up if it is open.

EDIT: Found this link. http://drivetexas.org/#/8/31.071/-93.501?future=false looks like everything is pretty closed up.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Looks like you're gonna be taking the scenic route on 82. Gas up and take a lunch


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Dang....I gotta head to houma tomorrow to back offshore Thursday. Looks like a flight to new orleans this hitch


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Yep, is getting real.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

At this time is appears that the route to 73 at Winnie to 82 might work. You just got to get across the Sabine river.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> It got my nephews house over there. He didn't even live in a flood plain. Check out a post a made about it last night. He needs some help. Thanks
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=17065234#post17065234


I feel for him. It's going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Is Hwy 190 out of Jasper passable into Louisiana?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

WilliamH said:


> Is Hwy 190 out of Jasper passable into Louisiana?


Google maps indicated it was closed around the Sabine River (Bon Wier and Merryville). Just use google maps, set show traffic on the left, and find your route.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

We are coming back from Venice. What is the best way going west?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

WilliamH said:


> Is Hwy 190 out of Jasper passable into Louisiana?


I'm being told as of right now every where south of the dam is closed except Cameron. Too busy right now to research it so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Traffic nightmare 82...one lane from MLK bridge into Sabine Pass then to Hackberry all the way to 1-10

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

jdusek said:


> We are coming back from Venice. What is the best way going west?


Looks like head south on 27 from Baton Rouge until you get to 82 and continue west until Port Arthur. You can then take 69 to I-10.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> Is Hwy 190 out of Jasper passable into Louisiana?


Negative


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Looking at google maps it looks like you have to go up to Lufkin, take 103 East and cut across Toledo Bend.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

fishingcacher said:


> Looks like head south on 27 from Baton Rouge until you get to 82 and continue west until Port Arthur. You can then take 69 to I-10.


Thanks. We are past Baton Rouge but we can still hit 27


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Going to Hackberry Thursday. .. it will be an adventure. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Negative


thanks


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

jdusek said:


> Thanks. We are past Baton Rouge but we can still hit 27


Someone said 82 is a traffic nightmare since it is only one lane so be prepared.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

WilliamH said:


> thanks


https://www.google.com/maps/@30.7486182,-93.5585733,9.96z/data=!5m1!1e1?hl=en


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

jdusek said:


> Thanks. We are past Baton Rouge but we can still hit 27


You could take 167 South from Lafayette and hit 82 in Abbeville, or take 35 South from Rayne.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

My wife, daughter, MIL, SIL & 2 nephews drove to Sarasota Sunday. Coming back on Friday. Man, not good. Hope it gets re-opened by then. I sure feel for the people flooded out & everybody involved in this traffic nightmare. As someone mentioned earlier...What a cluster!!!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Txdot says 10 is open could be closed at anytime again.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

HuntinforTail said:


> Any suggestions for finding an alternate route? The news articles are saying take I-20!! That'll turn a 3 hour drive into 8+. I was told by a co-worker to take 82 but I can't imagine that'll be much better and will probably be pretty backed up if it is open.
> 
> EDIT: Found this link. http://drivetexas.org/#/8/31.071/-93.501?future=false looks like everything is pretty closed up.


Hwy 82 along coast to Hwy 27 and head north to Sulphur or hit Hwy 6 and cross at Toledo Bend to I-49 or Hwy 171. Watch your speed in Cameron Parish or pay the man.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

does this mean the Katrina victims cant go home... sorry I had to! WOW,,,, sad thing is there's a lot of water up north coming still. and rain forecast by weekend. sad3sm


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

jdusek said:


> Txdot says 10 is open could be closed at anytime again.


news 3 minutes ago said CLOSED!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

waterspout said:


> news 3 minutes ago said CLOSED!


https://mobile.twitter.com/TxDOTBeaumont


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

It's open just went over.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

No gas for a while here


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm in Florida and coming back to houston Wednesday crossing that section of road in the evening. I'll have to keep an ear open about this tomorrow on the way home.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

As of now it's open.

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...d-to-close-at-border-for-flooding-6890592.php


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Just received an alert that it is closed again


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Ch 13 news showed 1-10 and east bound was open and west bound shut down..water on shoulder of road.Not even on highway

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Is my wife the new TxDot director?:mpd::ac550:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

WilliamH said:


> Is Hwy 190 out of Jasper passable into Louisiana?[/QUOTE
> 
> Hwy 190 to LA via Burkeville. Road is out and closed. Major damage.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

I-10 will probably be closed until Saturday per the weather reports.


----------



## bighossf150 (Feb 27, 2011)

redexpress said:


> What about Hwy82 out of Port Arthur to LA27 and up through Hackberry to Lake Charles?


This is the way to go, I just came from Sulphur into Port Arthur this way and it was smooth sailing until I hit the bridge crossing over into pleasure island from la. Traffic was at a stand still for a couple hours due to a bad wreck but after that it was back to 60+mph.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Coming back to from New Orleans tomorrow; will keep yall updated on how it goes and what roads are looking like


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I stay on Pleasure island, yesterday the traffic was a nightmare. At 4:15 am this morning traffic was still headed across the bridge. Normally I am the only one on the road at this time of the morning. 

82 from Cameron is open, be safe and take you time. Don't try to pass since you wont be going anywhere to fast.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

I-10 is now closed both east and west at state line..


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

We drove to lake Charles yesterday via 82 across the mlk bridge.... No slow down headed east, but west bound was a parking lot from the bridge about 20 miles back! Google maps showed the route as open and it was......made it to casino, as we are headed to Florida....returning after weekend....sure hope the water drops by then!!?? We'll see!!


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

I know this Interstate Closure is a headache for a lot of people but just remember there are literally hundreds of people over here that have lost everything and people that are literally mere inches or some sandbags away from some major damage. Send some prayers up for those people and the first responders.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Slip said:


> WilliamH said:
> 
> 
> > Is Hwy 190 out of Jasper passable into Louisiana?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

I-10 @ the 96 split closed to traffic headed east bound towards Orange.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

What's the status of 82 currently? I'm about to leave headed to NOLA. Great timing!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Category5 said:


> What's the status of 82 currently? I'm about to leave headed to NOLA. Great timing!


Looks slow for about 2 miles around the city of Port Arthur for a couple of miles. A little slower west bound through the section before Port Arthur about 5 miles.


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Mark454 said:


> http://www.kplctv.com/story/3146473...as-state-line?clienttype=generic&sf22548658=1
> 
> I hope they dont close it tomorrow. Dont want to go the back way home. Way too long from Galliano.


Sounds like you have a offshore gig ...
Buddy of mine did it yesterday from Houma to League City and it took him almost 9 hours ....

Good luck tomorrow
D.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

fishingcacher said:


> Looks slow for about 2 miles around the city of Port Arthur for a couple of miles. A little slower west bound through the section before Port Arthur about 5 miles.


It's always a little slow there depending on with the refinery traffic on top of all of the LNG construction traffic.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

It's a ******* parking lot


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Glad I decided to fly to Nola this week after getting stuck on 10 for 2 hrs due to a wreck when I was here two weeks ago. 

Prayers to the folks really affected by this mess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

82 is backed up from before the pleasure island bridge. So you have about 12 miles of stopped traffic on the Texas side and then 20+ on the LA side. I have been watching it all day at work. If you HAVE to go this way go through down town port Arthur and take memorial Blvd to 7th avenue. You can bypass about 2-3 miles of traffic by doing that. It comes out to the foot of the bridge. 


They have the right lane congested too so I wouldn't try going to Sabine pass for leisure right now unless you take gulf way. I will get a report from a buddy working at Cheneire tonight and you can pm me in the morning and i can tell you how it is up to the bridge.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Been staring at the same stand of cat tails for an hour now, at least I finally got to Louisiana


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry it's roseau cane, not that it matters. Not sure why I said cat tails. I'm really bored.


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

We sure feel lucky to have made it yesterday! Played 27 at contraband today..... Not as lucky at blackjack!!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

At 17:15 there is no traffic on the north side of the bridge. Not sure about the pleasure island side.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Was a wreck that had 82 shut down, running 75 now


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

In over 5 hours you can get to lake charles


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

We were headed back from Venice yesterday got lucky and I-10 reopened, made it thru no problems. It was flooded water on edge of highway. 
Here is a little video. Rest stop as you enter Texas


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

doslocosranch said:


> We were headed back from Venice yesterday got lucky and I-10 reopened, made it thru no problems. It was flooded water on edge of highway.
> Here is a little video. Rest stop as you enter Texas


How'd y'all do in Venice? I'm headed there in the morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Folsetth said:


> How'd y'all do in Venice? I'm headed there in the morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always an awesome trip! Largest yellowfin tuna we caught 167lbs! Thank god they were not all that big! I vacuum sealed for 2 hours last night when we got home, my brother spent another 2 this morning doing his ice chest! Great place!


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Made it home about 9:30 last night from Galliano. Six hour drive turned into 8. Hwy 27 to 82 was slow but not hurricane evacuation slow.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

9 hours


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Took 9.5 hours for us to get from NOLA to Houston. Ended up going north and crossing at Toledo Bend


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Came in from Georgia on Friday night/Saturday morning. We came in 10 and had no issues. 

Hoping everything is back up and open by the time we head home Sunday evening. Will keep an eye on this to see what y'all are reporting.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

News this morning reports that some closures are to be expected for next ten days, given the forecasted weather and runoff already in the river system.

Depending on time of day, the detour thru Port Arthur and Hackberry is adding a couple hours to the trip. And if there is an accident, all bets are off.

Incidentally, don't speed on 27 in Cameron Parish. It's already worked pretty hard, and the LE presence is much higher now with the huge increase in traffic.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My nephew has began gutting his house. See attached thread

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1842610


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Drove to back Orange today from Houston. I understand why, well kinda, but WTH do they have I10 closed in Beumont at Hwy 96. I mean I10 is not closed until the Sabine river. They are forcing you to take the 96 detour. I had to sit in the backup, jump off of 96 then hit 11th street and get back on I10. It was wide open all the way to Orange but that is kind of a pain.

They had it closed going south on 96 also. West bound at 96 was open.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Ate supper in Sulphur Louisiana at 6:30 and I'm just now getting home to Copperfield by way of the northern route detour. North on LA27 to DeQuincy then up to Merryville then overinflated US190 to Newton Jasper Woodville Livingston then down US59 to Houston. I'm glad I ended my trip to Florida with that and not started it out with that detour. That would have started it of badly.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Anybody got an update on 27 to 82 thru Cameron? I'm heading back to Friendswood from NOLA in the morning.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Heard different reports...know someone that had no problems yesterday..50mph on hwy82...just stay in line and be patient. .The night before at 7pm about the same..added an extra hour to trip. ..This weekend may be a different story. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Clear sailing on I-10 to Beaumont, have never seen so few trucks on that stretch!


----------



## Payne346 (Jun 14, 2014)

Just got word that all water is off East Bound side of I-10. Tx Dot and DPS are doing inspections. No time table was discussed for the inspections. I am hoping for re-open as early as tomorrow. West bound still has water according to report I got.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

My wife just came thru on 27 , south of Lake Charles and then 82 to Port Arthur,, no problem,, she said it was an easy drive,, she was coming from Lafayette...


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

On the ferry in cameron right now, will let you know how it goes here to port arthur


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Don't know what you heard but as of this post I just got off of I10 at 62 in Orange. Not only do they have the I10 ramp at 96 in Beaumont closed to go east on I10, it is completely closed at hwy 62 in Orange east bound. So it's closed several miles before the river. You can get back on I10 at 11th in Beaumont but not in Orange.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Speed limit the whole way both directions except a few minutes at pleasure island


----------



## Payne346 (Jun 14, 2014)

Both I-10 West and East bound lanes are back open!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Payne346 said:


> Both I-10 West and East bound lanes are back open!


Just got back home from Orange. I could tell by the amount of traffic in both directions it was back open.


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

Is it still back open??.. Getting conflicting reports from various traffic sites???


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

TXDOT has been very accurate so far and they say it is open.

http://drivetexas.org/#/12/30.1198/-93.6917?future=false


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

It's open both ways, next door neighbor just passed through on his way back from Florida.


----------



## Payne346 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes, both lanes back open for sure. Went to Lake Charles Sat. and came back home today. No issues at all. Rest areas on border are still under water. Really feel for the folks that have been affected by this.


----------

